# I can't stop crying



## Barbara L (May 5, 2008)

As I was leaving for work Mr. Frodo (our cat) came to the door crying. His back right leg was all torn up and he couldn't stand or walk on it. While I was calling the vet I emailed work and told them I couldn't come in. I am 99% sure it was the dog from across the street (remember the one we call Big Guy?). The owner has started letting him run loose again. He kills chickens all the time and has been chasing our cats.

The vet said his injuries were bad. It looked like nerve damage and possible broken bones. On top of everything else, they tested him, and he was positive for Feline Leukemia. It killed me to have to do it, but I went ahead and let them euthanize him. I was there, petting him as he slipped quickly away. I cried a little then, and a little in the car before coming home, but right now I can't stop crying. I have had pets die before, but I have never had to do that before. If he hadn't been so torn up, I might have tried to keep him in the house and just treated him, but Mr. Frodo loved being outside and it was always hard to keep him in. He was extremely independent and aloof one minute, then a big cuddly baby in my arms the next.

I called Animal Control when I got home, and left a message on their machine. The dog doesn't have a mean bone in his body, when it comes to people--I'd almost feel better if he was mean. He is so sweet with us. But he has to go, one way or the other. 

I'm thankful I got the pictures of him and Cubbie the other day. He was such a sweet baby. James doesn't know yet. 

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2008)

Oh, Barbara, that is so sad. I am sorry you had to deal with that trauma.  Losing a pet is never easy.  It's worse that you had to deal with it alone.

You are in our thoughts.


----------



## miniman (May 5, 2008)

I'm sorry Barabara. I've not had to deal with a cat injured by a dog before but have had one crawl home after being hit by a car and had to have him put o sleep. I empathise with you and give you a virtual hug.


----------



## Barbara L (May 5, 2008)

Thank you very much.  It is going to take awhile to sink in.  Just now I put my foot down on something and thought I had put it on his leg.  He loved to lay under my computer desk, around my feet.

I have finally stopped crying (I'm sure there will be more tears at some point).  It will just seem so strange around here without my Mr. Frodo.

Barbara


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 5, 2008)

*Crying Too*

What a sweet baby!  He should not have been denied his freedom either.  He was entitled to walk the earth the same way that dog does.  Oh, this is painful.  I truly don't care how sweet the dog is, he had no right to take that baby's life.  This is very very painful and please accept my sympathy.  What a shock!  I agree rather than having the cat in misery it is better to let him go to a better place.  Why must all the good ones suffer unnecessarily?


----------



## Adillo303 (May 5, 2008)

Barbara, I am sorry to hear about loosing Mr. Frodo. I have had pets all my life and loved them all, when I was a chile, Mom and Dad dealt with those kinds of things. As an adult, I was usually traveling. Now I am not in a trveling job and have two labs I love very much. We can't even beat the thought.

You are in my thoughts. Take it as it comes.

AC


----------



## bethzaring (May 5, 2008)

oh Barbara, I am so sorry to hear about Mr. Frodo.  He looks like such a nice lovable cat.  Hang on to Cubbie tonight.  I hope he can help you through this until James gets home.


----------



## expatgirl (May 5, 2008)

oh, Barbara, thanks for sharing your baby with us........I'm just full of tears of what you must be going thru......I know what it's like to lose a furry child.......it hurts...really hurts.....I'm so sorry.........


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart is also crushed every time I lose a pet. I know there is nothing anyone can tell to make you feel better but you did the right thing. Cry all you want sweetie, I don't blame you I'm a big time cryer and when I do they might as well bring out the buckets.


----------



## pacanis (May 5, 2008)

What a shame. I am sorry you had to go through this.
I know it may be hard, but you should would walk your property with a camera and see if there is any evidence of the scuffle. People who let their pets roam onto others' property should be held accountable. Sometimes monetary accountability is the only way they will learn.
Very sad......


----------



## jeninga75 (May 5, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry Barbara. How unexpected and sad. I have yet to lose a pet as Aspen is my first. (Well, except the multitude of rodents I've had )

My sympathies and I hope you are able to do something about that dog.


----------



## Barbara L (May 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  It definitely helps to go through this with others, even if via computer.  Cubbie is probably going to start wondering what is up pretty soon.  I think my crying scared him a little!  He is all tuckered out, lying in front of James's chair.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (May 5, 2008)

I hope she can do something about that owner, neighbor or not.


----------



## expatgirl (May 5, 2008)

I'm glad that you have James, Barb!.....and Cubbie


----------



## Buck (May 5, 2008)

I'm so so sorry to hear this bad news.  Katie and I have been through the experience of losing a beloved pet and know the pain.  We are there for you.


----------



## suziquzie (May 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry Barbara....
We had to give up our cat 2 weeks ago, I cried all the way there, filling out paperwork and back home.... I've resisted checking on him thus far. 
I can't imagine the sudden loss you've had.


----------



## CharlieD (May 5, 2008)

I've lost couple of dogs in my life and can't handle it any more, it is just too sad. I feel your pain, and I am very sorry. It's been 10 years since the last dog and I still once in a while get really sad about him.


----------



## DawnT (May 5, 2008)

My heart goes out to you, Cubbie and James.  Hold on to those dear pictures and memories.  Push the animal control people to do something!  HUGS.


----------



## Barbara L (May 5, 2008)

Thank you.  I have lost enough pets through the years to know that "this too shall pass," and I have so many wonderful memories of Mr. Frodo.  We still have two cats, but they won't let us get near them.  One of them will even come in the house and lay near my feet, but if I try to touch her she runs or claws me!  Someday I would like to have another cat--one that will hopefully like staying in the house more than Mr. Frodo did.  

We will definitely keep after Animal Control.  Now that my cat has died, maybe they will take it more seriously.

Barbara


----------



## Constance (May 5, 2008)

He wouldn't have wanted to live that way. You did the right thing. 

Bless your heart.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 5, 2008)

Oh Barbara, what a terrible experience for you. I am so sorry. But he came to you for help, knowing that you would do the right thing for him and you did. I know it was so hard - about ten years ago, two roving dogs killed my beloved cat Charles. He lived for about 10 minutes...this is still a traumatic memory for me. Animal Control came and took the dogs and they were eventually euthanized. I know that you have a tender heart, and Mr. Frodo will be there in your heart always. I could tell from his pictures that he was a very special guy.


----------



## texasgirl (May 5, 2008)

Oh Barbara, omg, I'm am so so sorry. I'm in tears thinking about you. I wish I were closer to you to sit with you and lend you a shoulder!! I am so glad that you got the pictures too. Oh honey, I wish there was something I could do to make it better for you. I'm happy though that you have James!! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## kadesma (May 5, 2008)

Barb,
so sorry and sad for you..It's been just about a year now that I had to put Maggie down..Everytime I look up at her ashes, I cry..she was my shadow..and  was so in tune with me, she knew if i were happy or sad..Then would act accordingly..Cry Barb and let it wash away some of the pain..be glad you gave kitty the good life he had..Many of the world little pals are not so lucky..Hopefully one day soon one of these poor souls will glance your way and snap love will bloom for both of you then  he/she qill become you pal..nothing gives back love as a furry pal..hugs to you and James and prayers and eternal happy rest to your furry baby.
cj


----------



## Barbara L (May 5, 2008)

You are all so special to me!  Thank you for all of your kind words.

Barbara


----------



## middie (May 5, 2008)

Oh Barbara you know I've been there. It never easy. I do know how you feel.
*Hugs*. I'm so sorry. I wish there was more I could do for you.


----------



## QSis (May 5, 2008)

It's bad enough when you know it's going to happen soon - when your cat is old and/or ill and the day is near.  Hardest thing I've ever had to do.

But when it happens suddenly like that, Barb, it must knock the breath out of you.

I'm so sorry about your little sweetheart.

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (May 5, 2008)

I'm so glad we got to see Mr. Frodo and just remember - that's the way he is now.  I wish I could just wrap my arms around you.  It's such a difficult thing to do and I'm sorry you had to do it alone.  Mr. Frodo will forever be grateful you took such good care of him.


----------



## Barbara L (May 5, 2008)

Thanks.  I must say, I was surprised how peaceful it was.  He literally just went to sleep and then it was over.  About 10 seconds.  I hope I never have to go through that again, but I'm glad I stayed--I would have felt like I had abandoned my baby if I had left.

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (May 5, 2008)

so hard to lose them and doublely hard to be with them. but i do feel we owe them that so they aren't so scared by all the stranges sights and smells. it took my a really long time to get over putting my fourteen year old cat to sleep. cry all you want barb and don't be the least embrassed  about it. 


babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 5, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about this Barb, it is hard enough when you are preparing yourself for it, doubly hard when it is so sudden and unexpected.
I hope they rein that dog in, sounds like it has a taste for blood and if so it will soon be a danger to more than cats and chickens


----------



## sattie (May 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Barbara and I know how heart-breaking it is to make those types of decisions.  My heart is with you.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 5, 2008)

Barbara, I'm so sorry about what happened to your Mr. Frodo. What a coincidence - DH and I had to put down our cat Frodo last fall. She was 18 years old and her kidneys were failing. That was difficult enough - she was old and had had problems for quite a while. To lose one suddenly is so much more so - another cat we had was hit by a car in front of the house, so I have an idea of what you're going through. I'm glad you were there to comfort him at the end. Best wishes.


----------



## darlenemt08 (May 5, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> As I was leaving for work Mr. Frodo (our cat) came to the door crying. His back right leg was all torn up and he couldn't stand or walk on it. While I was calling the vet I emailed work and told them I couldn't come in. I am 99% sure it was the dog from across the street (remember the one we call Big Guy?). The owner has started letting him run loose again. He kills chickens all the time and has been chasing our cats.
> 
> The vet said his injuries were bad. It looked like nerve damage and possible broken bones. On top of everything else, they tested him, and he was positive for Feline Leukemia. It killed me to have to do it, but I went ahead and let them euthanize him. I was there, petting him as he slipped quickly away. I cried a little then, and a little in the car before coming home, but right now I can't stop crying. I have had pets die before, but I have never had to do that before. If he hadn't been so torn up, I might have tried to keep him in the house and just treated him, but Mr. Frodo loved being outside and it was always hard to keep him in. He was extremely independent and aloof one minute, then a big cuddly baby in my arms the next.
> 
> ...


 


I'm so sorry, Barbara.  I got tears in my eyes as I read your post.  My thoughts & prayers go out to you.  The Pet Loss web site is great when people have lost their pets.  Pet Loss Grief Support, Rainbow Bridge, Monday Candle Ceremony,  It was a great help to me when my rat terrier mix died at the vet's during the night due to seizures & being paralyzed on one side of his body in June 1999.  I understand how it is to lose a pet.  Before my dog came along, I had to have a kitten put down when something happened to it.  Take time to grieve.  Crying helps and writing your feelings down in a journal helps too.

HUGS,

Darlene


----------



## JoAnn L. (May 5, 2008)

Barbara, I hope the happy memories you have of Mr. Frodo ease some of the pain of his loss. I am so sorry.


----------



## Barbara L (May 5, 2008)

Thank you.  I'll check out the website.  

Barbara


----------



## Mama (May 5, 2008)

Barbara I'm so sorry to hear about Mr. Frodo.  I too cried when I read your post.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (May 6, 2008)

Barb I am writing through my tears.  I had to put my Mooky to sleep many years ago and I still miss him, he used to sleep on top of my head every night.  I feel for you and tears are just fine. May Mr Fodo rest in eternal peace


----------



## Barbara L (May 6, 2008)

James and I haven't had a chance to talk on the phone yet, but he and I exchanged a few PMs here, and I had him read this thread.  I was just talking about that same thing, how Mr. Frodo loved sleeping with us.  He would curl up tight against my back, around my head, or up on top of James.  He gave us some good memories.

Barbara


----------



## Dina (May 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry Barbara.  I have lost pets before and know how you feel.


----------



## PanchoHambre (May 6, 2008)

Barbara... i am sad to read your post. It is so hard to loose a pet especially that way.  I  had to euthanise my 18yo dog 6 years ago and I still miss her but your right being there is the right thing and I am glad I was too. You gave  your kiitty a good life and did the right thing for him in the end.


----------



## ChefJune (May 6, 2008)

oh Barbara, I am so sorry!  Your post started me crying all over again.  I had to put Julia Child Kitty down on April 11th, and it was the hardest thing I think I have ever done.  the house feels so empty without her.  but she was so sick I couldn't keep her even one day longer.

I'm sure Mr. Frodo will find her in kitty heaven and they can play pain-free...

sending you hugs.


----------



## Barbara L (May 6, 2008)

It's amazing how much a part of our lives our kitties and doggies can become.  Twice tonight I thought I felt Mr. Frodo walk by and barely touch my leg.  

Barbara


----------



## ChefJune (May 6, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> It's amazing how much a part of our lives our kitties and doggies can become.  Twice tonight I thought I felt Mr. Frodo walk by and barely touch my leg.
> 
> Barbara



you did.... Julia has been doing that ever since she went away..... 

Just like our human loved ones, they never really leave us.


----------



## quicksilver (May 6, 2008)

*     My heart aches for you. I'm so sorry for your lose. I have felt your pain Every day I remember those wonderful days, when their presence comforted, calmed or made me laugh.*
*It's amazing such a little creatured can tear our heart strings and make us ache so much. *
*We're all holding your hand in comfort.*


----------



## Corey123 (May 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear about this. My thoughts and prayers are with you in this most difficult time.


----------



## TanyaK (May 6, 2008)

I'm incredibly sorry to hear this - I cannot even begin to imagine how terrible this must be for you - my thoughts are with you.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 6, 2008)

Barbara, keep us posted about the neighbor's dog, if you feel up to it. I know that you have befriended the poor neglected thing, which must be causing you additional conflict and grief. But as others have said, if he is dangerous to other animals, children may be next. Hope you are finding some comfort today........


----------



## Essiebunny (May 6, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. I have 2 kitties and I know that I would be devasted to have anything happen to either of them.


----------



## jennyema (May 6, 2008)

Oh Barbara!!!

I just read this and it made ME cry....

I am so sorry.


----------



## JillBurgh (May 6, 2008)

I wish you strength during this difficult time. Losing a loved one is tragic, and not enough people talk about their emotions when they need to the most. I applaud you for coming here for support and empathetic ears, and I hope it has been therapeutic for you. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Saphellae (May 6, 2008)

I am so sorry Barbara!  There are alot of pet lovers here, me included, who feel your immense pain right now.  Little fur babies become such a part of our lives.. they give us love, comfort, even an unbiased ear... I'm sure he was comforted by your presence when he passed into Heaven.  You did the right thing, he is pain free and went into another world feeling the warmth of your love, which he has carried with him and will never forget.


----------



## Barbara L (May 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I appreciate your thoughts and prayers very much.  I'm fine.  I have many good memories of Mr. Frodo, and he isn't suffering, which is the important thing.  

You all are great!

Barbara


----------



## Corey123 (May 6, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## babetoo (May 6, 2008)

barbara,

it took me a couple of days to find this. this message was buried with my dear kahlua cat when he died.

he was good company/and w'll miss his gift/ of cat affection while he lived/the sweet nature /of that shy creature/who gave the pleasure of himself.

don't know why but it made me feel better at the time. 


babe


----------



## Alix (May 6, 2008)

Oh Barbara, I'm so sorry. I'm sitting here crying for you. I know how awful that must have been and my heart is breaking for you. Sending you love and hugs across the miles my sister.


----------



## Barbara L (May 6, 2008)

Thanks lil' sis, I appreciate that so much.

Thank you for the poem babe.  It is comforting.

Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 6, 2008)

As is with all the other pet loss threads I cry as well because I know how it feels to lose your good buddy. I wanted to wait a bit to post this because it's so bitter sweet but has always made me feel a little better. I go to this poem when ever I'm missing one of my furry friends. I love this poem but it always makes my cry regardless.

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 
You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 
Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....  
Author unknown...


----------



## Nancy Jane (May 6, 2008)

You made the right decision as hard as it was.  My heart goes out to you.  Bless you.


----------



## Bilby (May 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for Mr Frodo's tragic passing Barbara.  I have had to put five cats down in the last few years and I have all of their urns on top of my stereo. And I am very glad that I have my six cats all locked up inside now for their daytime siesta. I am constantly worrying about dogs and cars and horrible people and am conscious of them having a wander. As soon as I know they have left the property, I am on their tail (literally and figuratively) herding them back home.  I want to delay adding to those urns for as long as I can! I found that thinking about putting them down was worse than the actual event though as in each of their cases I knew I was doing what was best.  It is just thinking about not having them with you is soul destroying. My thoughts are with you and James.


----------

